# impossible b&w films



## wayward bob (Feb 3, 2012)

specifically the 600/sx-70/spectra ones. has anyone tried them? any opinions/advice?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 4, 2012)

I had to look that up to identify it. Its a Polaroid one it seems - never have used one of those in my life. That Impossible Project looks interesting.


----------

